# Artificials



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I've never used them a lot but my kids always wanna try them out. What's an easy to use and learn lure that catches fish. Can anyone please let me know. They love fishing and I really wanna keep there interest with it. Thanks for any tips y'all can share.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Depends what you are fishing for but some common ones are mirrolures, doa's, gotchas, my favorite artificial are mirrolure soft shads for specks mainly but have also caught reds and flounder off of them. It all depends on what the fish want on how to use em. Try different techniques of working the lure every few cast.


----------



## Flatspro (Oct 3, 2007)

Gulp shrimp on a jig head!


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

@ yakker thanks for the suggestions. Ill be adding some new tackle to my box. 

@flats I've heard about the gulp. Is there a particular color to start with or do I just need to grab a handful.


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

Mirrodine 17mr


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

New penny on the gulps is hard to beat. Careful of the lures with trebles especially with kids. D.O.A shrimp are great as well as jerk shads, just be the bait when working it. lol.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Alright I'm gonna pick up some of the things mentioned. Is there a particular type or size jig head to use with the gulp


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

All sizes and sometimes use just the hook unweighted for some suspending action and weedless.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Thx Fluke. And thanks everybody. I usually do shore fishing and don't use lures. Hopefully I'll be able to get some of these and keep the kids interest. Thanks again guys.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Most of the time is use a 1/8 ounce jig head but it depends on the situation
My personal favorite color for soft plastics is chartreuse.


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I usually try to take them out every Sunday or Monday. If anyone is interested in helping me teach them a few things just pm me. This Sunday is out though. We'll be out near Pickens trying to catch some reds or pomps. I went last Monday and did pretty well. I figure letting them bring in a red or pomp will really pump them up


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

You did not mention the age of your kids, but kids of all ages like seeing a cork go under. Best artifical for this it the "DOA deadly combo". You can buy them pre-rigged at fishing tackle store or WM. It is a popping cork with 30" of flourocarbon followed by a DOA shrimp. You throw it out over some grass beds. Pop it hard thre times and wait while you count to 4. Then repeat. When the cork goes under you have a speckled trout or redfish. You can look up fishing the deadly combo on youtube and see the technique if it is not clear.
The gulp jerk shads on a 1/4 jig head are also great baits that catch a lot fo fish. They take just a little more technique, but it is not hard to learn.
Fisherdad1


----------



## orion3 (Dec 20, 2008)

Twin boys are 11 and my daughter is 7. The boys like casting and reeling. So the jigs and jerk baits are probably gonna be more their thing. But the popping cork will make baby girl happy. Thanks guys


----------



## Bollocks (Aug 4, 2012)

My lures that always catch fish are my yo-zuri crystal minnow, and my gold spoon. I'm using the rapala x-rap and having luck on it too though. But like they said, I always keep a couple popping corks and some doa shrimp in my tackle box. They always work. Hope this helps.


----------



## rufus1138 (Oct 29, 2012)

be aware of the gulps, they're messy if you keep them in the tubs the sell them in, the packs are ok at minimizing the mess but if you leave them out after fishing the lure it will dry up like concrete, i personally dealt with this for about a month before i tried doa brand lures and i will never buy gulp again.

oh and the gulp juice is extremely corrosive to all your hooks and metal lure or tackle parts. be especially careful to rinse all of your guides and hook keepers and any other metal parts that are exposed to gulp juice in any way at all.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

I think all the Gulp products are great for kids. Here's a few artificial blogs we did in the past that may help...although I don't recommend lures with treble hooks for the younger kids...

http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-do-i-work-this-lurepart-v.html
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/11/how-do-i-work-this-lurepart-iv.html
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-do-i-work-this-lurepart-iii.html
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-do-i-work-this-lure-part-ii.html
http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/10/how-do-i-work-this-lure.html

good luck and hope this helps!


----------

